# mkvtoolnix / boost



## nu (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,
I'm trying to install mkvtoolnix 4.8.0 as regular user on 8.2-R-p2 amd64.
Here are the last lines of error:


```
checking for boostlib >= 1.36.0... yes
checking whether the Boost::System library headers are available... yes
checking whether the Boost::Filesystem library headers are available... yes
configure: error: The Boost::Filesystem library was not found in /usr/local/lib.
```


```
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel    436658 16 sty  2011 libboost_filesystem.a
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        24 16 sty  2011 libboost_filesystem.so -> libboost_filesystem.so.4
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel    207142 16 sty  2011 libboost_filesystem.so.4
```

I tried to use these, without luck.


```
--with-boost=DIR  
--with-boost-libdir=LIB_DIR
--with-boost-system[=special-lib]
--with-boost-filesystem[=special-lib]
```

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

multimedia/mkvtoolnix

Handbook: Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## nu (Jan 11, 2012)

Seriously?


> I'm trying to install mkvtoolnix 4.8.0 as *regular user* (...)


----------

